# Diagonale / schräge Auswahl machen?



## Memfis (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo Community,

ich male mir in Photoshop gerade einen Stift, aber ich kann die Spitze nicht machen, da ich dazu schräge Linien machen müsste. Kann mir jemand erklären wie man so etwas macht?

Da ich Anfänger bin bitte mir nicht irgendwelche Begriffe an den Kopf werfen, sondern ggf. auch sagen wie man damit umgeht.
Mit dem "Zeichenstift"-Werkzeug habe ich es schon probiert, aber damit klappt es nicht.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Juli 2013)

Hi,
mit dem Zeichenstift-werkzeug wirst du keine erfolgversprechenden Ergebnisse erzielen.
Zum malen solltest du lieber den Pinsel nehmen.

Aber zurück zu deiner Frage, eine Diagonale Auswahl kannst du mit allen Werkzeugen realisieren mit denen du auch eine freie Auswahl realisieren kannst. Also Lasso, Bezierlasso, Pfadwerkzeug etc.

Ich würde dir das Bezierlasso oder das Pfadwerkzeug, aber eher das Bezierlasso ans Herz legen.
Einfach mit der Maus dort klicken wo die Auswahl starten soll und dann kannst du zwischen drinnen Wegpunkte markieren und wieder zurück zum Anfangspunkt oder ein Doppelklick ausführen. Dann wird die Auswahl auch geschlossen.
Bitte das mit den Wegpunkten nicht falsch verstehen, es wird natürlich eine gerade Linie zwischen erstem und zweitem klick erfolgen und keine Rundung falls dein objekt eine hat.
Dafür müsstest du dann das Zaberstabauswahlwerkzeug nehmen. Das ist aber ein anderes Thema und steht im Handbuch.

Wenn du mit dem Pfadwerkzeug arbeitest musst du den Pfad über die rechte Maustaste auch noch in eine Auswahl umwandeln. Also ein Schritt mehr.

Grundsätzlich solltest du aber mit Formebenen arbeiten. Dann kannst du dein Werk später leichter korrigieren.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hD5SasRaId4

Viele Grüße


----------

